# Best Gravel?



## ohstacyann (Jan 23, 2012)

In your opinion, what is the best gravel brand? I had bought black gravel and after a day in the water, the paint started to wear on it.

Thanks!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a mixture of white aquarium gravel and polished glass "stones". I want to get rid of the white gradually because I have the same problem with the white color coming off.

The glass stones are beautiful but expensive since they come in small bags for $3-4 and not large 5 or 10 pound bags. I got them in WalMart's pet section but they are also in the craft/floral section.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the best gravel is the stuff without any kind of pain coating on it. Just the natural colored stuff. I've had it in tanks for over 5 years and never seen any kind of flaking (well that's because it's inert rock not covered with anything).


----------



## frostynsnowflake118 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ive used marbles before. They're different and if you get the right ones theres no paint


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

I have Petco brand black gravel in my 2.5. I've never had any problems with it, and it's been about four months. In my 20 gal I use the Petco sand. I've definitely decided that I prefer the sand to gravel. It's easy to keep clean and the plants are doing well with root tabs to keep them healthy.


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

I like natural white and natural brown colored rocks. Although the white needs to be cleaned well because it gets the green algae.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Natural colours are the way to go! Or sand if you have a larger tank.
All of the coloured petsmart gravels tend to leech colours in the water.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

these are the glass pebbles I like

they are cheaper at WalMart and maybe Michael's craft stores.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yup... nautral is the way to go.... I have used the natural rocks in my tanks for over 10 years and they work perfect with no chipping or paint rubbing off


----------

